# Head-Fi Talks New Headphones At CES 2012 With Tekzilla!



## jude

*Head-Fi Talks New Headphones at CES 2012 with Tekzilla!*​  ​  ​ 


 (If you can't see the embedded video, *click on this link*.)​  ​  At CES 2012, I saw Patrick Norton, and had to introduce myself, as I'm a _huge_ fan of _Tekzilla. _It turns out both Patrick and his co-host Veronica Belmont both frequent Head-Fi, so we had_ a lot _to talk about. When I suggested that they give even more coverage to headphones, Patrick said the solution was simple: Let's talk about 'em on _Tekzilla! _And so we did.
   
  Headphones discussed and/or shown:
   

 Sennheiser HD 700
 Sennheiser Amperior
 Sennheiser RS 220
 Philips Fidelio L1
 Philips CitiScape Downtown
 V-MODA Crossfade M-80 (white)
 V-MODA Crossfade LP2
 Sonomax PCS-100 sculpted eers
 Sonomax PCS-200 sculpted eers
 Monster Diamond Tears Edge (in a discussion about a post-Beats Monster)
 Monster Turbine Pro
 Skullcandy Mix Master Mike
 Skullcandy Aviator
 Skullcandy Hesh2
   
   
  When it comes to audio enthusiasm, make no mistake about it, Patrick is one of us!
   
  If you can't see the embedded video above, *click here *to see our discussion about new headphones at CES 2012.


----------



## bowei006

i rmemeber watching their episdes 2 years ago and know that they were audiophiles. great to see them finally going with head fi for this episode


----------



## quanxu

Great video Jude. Nice to see you again!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Very nice short/firm but detailed discussion of the highlits at CES 2012, although geek like I am and followed Tyll's coverage I already knew like 70% of that but yea you pointed out the most interesting topics. 
   
  I feel 2012 will be an excellent year for headphones now with this shocking lineup of Philips headphones as well as Dr. Dre is no longer associated with Monster company as well as Skullcandy is starting to improve the sound quality of their products hugely from now on. In an interview with the new very knowledgable Skullcandy sound engineer they hired he said they'd try to replace like 70~80% of their lineup in 2012 with a newer kind of manufacturing process instead of just importing cheap oem stuff from China with a focus on sound quality this time, that along to me is really wonderful news and I respect that kinda move very much that they admit themselves they've made only poor sounding headphones in the past and now want to do something about it as Skullcandy is one of the most common headphones I see around here, almost every teens seem to have them. 
   
  Can't wait for some Philips Cityscape Downtown reviews either, seem like impressive $99 headphones (maybe lower street price even).


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Very nice short/firm but detailed discussion of the highlits at CES 2012, although geek like I am and followed Tyll's coverage I already knew like 70% of that but yea you pointed out the most interesting topics.
> 
> I feel 2012 will be an excellent year for headphones now with this shocking lineup of Philips headphones as well as Dr. Dre is no longer associated with Monster company as well as Skullcandy is starting to improve the sound quality of their products hugely from now on. In an interview with the new very knowledgable Skullcandy sound engineer they hired he said they'd try to replace like 70~80% of their lineup in 2012 with a newer kind of manufacturing process instead of just importing cheap oem stuff from China with a focus on sound quality this time, that along to me is really wonderful news as Skullcandy is one of the most common headphones I see around here, almost every teens seem to have them.
> 
> Can't wait for some Philips Cityscape Downtown reviews either, seem like impressive $99 (maybe lower street price even).


 

 Monster said it's split with Beats was bc they wan'ted to target audiophile's  hope they make a account on Head fi  add in STAX's acquissiton by China, China stepping up it's audiophile and music game and other companies like SKullcandy and Sony both trying hard to get into audiophile 
  With the increase in comp from Vmoda, and the new Beyer DT1350's on the HD25's let's see how our fav German big audiophile companies react.  Sennheiser, BeyerDynamic, Ultrasone


----------



## Theolliellama

its awsome that more companies are getting into audiophile quality headphones


----------



## Ashurei

We need more update on CES


----------



## Sennheiser

Fantastic video, Jude!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





theolliellama said:


> its awsome that more companies are getting into audiophile quality headphones


 


  it is. i hope phillips just delves in  their S/PDIF format with Sony is much loved, but both companies have dropped out of audiophilia..they are both seemingly trying to re enter again....Monster on the other hand with their post......i don't think so. their new CES $300 headphones were more on self personality through headband design :/


----------



## MorbidToaster

Especially for you guys! 2 best of pics. 
   
  Really want to try those RS220s...Those could be awesome for cooking in my apartment when my TV is 15 feet away and I have to crank it up. 
  
  Quote: 





sennheiser said:


> Fantastic video, Jude!


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

The host of that show of that looks strikingly like my high schools football coach, huh. Anywho thanks for the ces update


----------



## jfunk

OOH - New toys  I have not got my hands on the Sennheiser Amperior yet but looking forward to having a play with some in a couple of weeks. They look lovely


----------



## jtinto

Looked like a fun talk
  Can't wait to hear those HD-700's


----------



## RonWilson

I remember Patrick Norton when he co hosted Screen Savers with Leo LaPorte.  Brings back fond memories of back in the day.  Enjoyed the interview.  Jude, you are the best.  Thanks for keeping us updated on the latest.


----------



## schwallman

I loved TechTV. Shame G4 killed it. I could come home from work and watch each show back to back until my future wife forced me off the couch.


----------



## roma101

Great vid Jude!! Those Sonomax customs sound pretty innovative.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

So the Fidelio L1 is set for April release in the USA. But what about the Downtowns? Please, help.


----------



## Laokid18

Yea im interested in this new line of phillips to. So im guessing the only person who has heard them here is jude and the guy from innerfidelity?  Would you guys say the downtown sounds better than the sony zx700 ? also are the uptowns worth the extra cash?


----------



## jpelg

The "..._collective psyche of Head-Fi_"...???


----------



## andreyoniar

i see there is a denon in Jude behind ,,,what series of dennon it is?


----------



## cudakite

I can't wait to see the first Philips CitiScape Downtown vs Audio-Technica M50 thread!


----------



## cat6man

Enjoyed the interview on headphones, but even more, I had never heard of tekzilla before.
  I love it, they are my type of techie geek!  I've set my SageTV recording system to download the new teckzilla podcasts daily now.  Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## alza

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Was about to order myself a pair of crossfade v-80 until i saw the white. Those look sooo sweet! Anyone know the date on the white release??? Maybe ill hold off untill then.


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Quote: 





alza said:


> Was about to order myself a pair of crossfade v-80 until i saw the white. Those look sooo sweet! Anyone know the date on the white release??? Maybe ill hold off untill then.


 
   
  White headphones are sort of tacky, look nice but are just eh, besides the sound on the M-80s is too good to wait! I can wait to see how the DT1350s will stack up, decided to get these next and then the Amperiors when the price is no longer 350$!


----------



## beeeatsme

It's a shame that such a well-informed segment couldn't have appeared on a more mainstream show.  I really enjoyed the back and forth more than the typical head-fi or innerfidelity one man plus camera videos that I'm used to.  I know it sounds weird, but it makes a person seem less "crazy" when there is someone there that they have to convince.  Really enjoyable video.


----------



## vese

Quote: 





andreyoniar said:


> i see there is a denon in Jude behind ,,,what series of dennon it is?


 


  I dont think there are any dennons behind him,maybe you're talking about the LCD2s?


----------



## lazerwood

so many amazing models to choose from.....


----------



## anthony444

Wao0o0......... New Headphones At CES 2012 With Tekzilla!its amazing and have great base with great sound. we can hear nice sound by headphones At CES and aslo with tekzila.....


----------

